# Lexmark all-in-one software needed



## icariimage (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi if anyone could tell me where i might be able to download the all-in-one center software (not the driver) to be used with a lexmark x1100 series printer/scanner that would be great


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

http://downloads.lexmark.com/static/229-1-0-4.html


----------



## Powersports (Jan 16, 2008)

I need this also, but the above link only shows drivers. I cannot scan without the "all-in-one center" software for the X7350 Lexmark. Any help?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Try contacting their support. It's probably somewhere on their web site.


----------



## anubisra (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks this got my printer working but have had to email support for the fax and ocr software will post link when I get reply.


----------



## BrewXI (Jun 29, 2009)

I was also having problems trying to locate the all-in-one software for scanning, and could only find drivers. even the rare link i could find posted by someone else was dead. the driver you get from lexmark.co.uk is only for printing and not scanning.
after about an hour of scratching my head, i eventually got it working simply using the windows scanner and camera wizard in start menu/accessories. had it done within minutes!
hope this helps


----------



## hreveles (Dec 10, 2009)

I was also having problems trying to locate the all-in-one software for scanning, and could only find drivers. even the rare link i could find posted by someone else was dead. the driver you get from lexmark.co.uk is only for printing and not scanning.
after about an hour of scratching my head, i eventually got it working simply using the windows scanner and camera wizard in start menu/accessories. had it done within minutes!
hope this helps​
The above works...it takes several minutes to get it setup but it will work.


----------

